# How to route 1/2 inch inset cabinet door to accomodate 3/8 inch hinge



## somecallmemike (Sep 10, 2012)

I have 1940's kitchen built by hand (nothing impressive) and the cabinet doors have a 1/2 inch inset. I cannot for the life of me find any hinges that are self closing and have a 1/2 inch inset, so I would like to route out a small space to accomodate the more common 3/8 inch hinge inset size. I have never built a jig, or done any routing before, so any suggestions or better ideas would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SeanStuart (Nov 27, 2011)

I am sure I am reading this wrong, but it sounds like you want to router down from 1/2 inch to 3/8 inch. Pics!


----------



## Jory (Feb 19, 2012)

I too don't understand the issue. If the cabinets have 1/2" insets then they are too large for the 3/8 you want to use. I would get a 1/2 dowel and cut pieces to glue in the recesses and then use a Forstner drill bit to create the 3/8 in recess you need. 
If that is not the problem and the recess you need is larger than the present one then the same approach will work. Plugging the existing one will give you a flat surface to drill. Unless you are trying to create a recess that is not round there is no reason to route instead of drilling.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

somecallmemike said:


> I have 1940's kitchen built by hand (nothing impressive) and the cabinet doors have a 1/2 inch inset. I cannot for the life of me find any hinges that are self closing and have a 1/2 inch inset, so I would like to route out a small space to accomodate the more common 3/8 inch hinge inset size. I have never built a jig, or done any routing before, so any suggestions or better ideas would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hey Mike. I get what you're trying to say. Burying the hinges in the door 1/8" will most likely impede the hinge from working properly, not to mention looking ugly when the door is open. If you can't find hinges that will work (maybe look online? eBay or amazon?) you could plane 1/8" off the back of the door as a last resort.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Google 1/2" inset hinge. There are several places that sell them. This is the first one http://www.hardwaresource.com/index.php?l=product_list&c=137


----------



## tom.at.toms.dot.net (Jan 3, 2022)

somecallmemike said:


> I have 1940's kitchen built by hand (nothing impressive) and the cabinet doors have a 1/2 inch inset. I cannot for the life of me find any hinges that are self closing and have a 1/2 inch inset, so I would like to route out a small space to accomodate the more common 3/8 inch hinge inset size. I have never built a jig, or done any routing before, so any suggestions or better ideas would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Had the same problem. Forstner works fine but has the problem that it doesn't look "perfect" and moreover my cabinets have exactly 1/8" melanine over a wood frame that doesn't go too far past the hinge area - cutting exactly down to the wood is good, but Forstner tends to open up the inside-frame area. Router works great with a 2" long 1/2" spiral up bit. No jig needed - it is going _vertical_ against the guide, not flat on the table... Looks great and doesn't impede the hinge. Easy-peasy and WAY cheaper than buying one of the (few, pricey) 1/2" inset hinges available. I will add some pictures... Router eats the melamine like butter of course.


----------



## B Coll (Nov 2, 2019)

somecallmemike said:


> I have 1940's kitchen built by hand (nothing impressive) and the cabinet doors have a 1/2 inch inset. I cannot for the life of me find any hinges that are self closing and have a 1/2 inch inset, so I would like to route out a small space to accomodate the more common 3/8 inch hinge inset size. I have never built a jig, or done any routing before, so any suggestions or better ideas would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I think I am reading this different than the others. By inset it sounds like you are suggesting that the door has a 1/2" rabbet cut. Usually these were 3/8 x 3/8 and usually had a round over or thumbnail profile on the outside. If I am correct, and you want to reduce the overlay from 1/2 to 3/8 I need to ask if you have a router, and/or a router table. If you have a router table I believe you should be able to find the entire profile including the rabbet and the thumbnail. I would set the cutter up not to take the entire 1/8 at one time. I would do it in two passes. If the doors do not have the thumbnail profile and are square, you can just take an 1/8 off on a table saw.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Woah here guys, a 10 year old thread has just been resurrected!
He's probably long past needing any advice on this project.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Interesting reading...


----------

